# New England Antique Bottle Club



## coldwater diver (Mar 4, 2012)

There is a show coming up that used to be run out of Bram's place(Downeast Digger). 46th annual show and sale Sunday April 1st
 9:00-2:00 at the Dover Elks Lodge  282 Durham Rd.  Dover, NH  
  for info contact Gerry Sirois 207-773-0148   Jack Pelletier  207-839-4389    Admission  2$  early admission 15$


 Driving directions is from the Spaulding Turnpike(Rte 16) Exit 7 turn south on Rte 108 go 1.75 miles Hall is on your left just after you pass the Hannaford on the right.

 Taking this all from the flyer, I will be there w/ Chuck sharing a table  Hope to see you there.   Kevin


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## Blackglass (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll be there!

 ``Michael


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the response Michael I was starting to think no one was going, maybe its to early to post it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 13, 2012)

Is that the old Somersworth show? I think I remember going to Dover a few years ago and I might have the day off, I'll know in a couple weeks.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 13, 2012)

It is the same show just a different location. Exit 7 off the Spaulding Turnpike(RTE 16) North. Turn left off the exit onto Rte 108(Burger King will be on the left) go about 1.5-2mile Its on the left just past Hannaford. Chuck and I usually bring all kinds of stuff found over the year that I dont collect. Hope to see you there,  Kevin


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 24, 2012)

Should I post this in another area?


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Kevin, I'll most likely see you there, but I'm not going to set up a table.  Sold a bunch on E bay this winter so my stock is low.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Paul, sorry about the delayed reaction I dont ebay yet so I have boxes full of ebay bottles for you and anyone else that does that. I will look forward to seeing you there. 
 Kevin


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 29, 2012)

Three more days and this isn't a joke....Right? I got the day off and maybe a few bucks to spend so it looks good so far.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Eric no joke Im sorry there are not more responses to this show. I know there are others viewing it(336 hits) but so far its me, you, BeenDiggin, and BlackGlass.  I was informed that this is the longest running bottle show in new england. In any case I look forward to being there, I love seeing all those old bottles in one place. Drive safe,   Kevin


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 29, 2012)

no joke , by the responses it looks like the four of us[] Im told that this is the longest running bottle show.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't seen oldtimer (Richard) here in a long time. I hope he's OK but he's close. I hope I meet him finally.


----------



## kungfufighter (Mar 30, 2012)

More of us will be there - we just want to surprise you[]


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 31, 2012)

Im going and my brother plans to attend. See ya there.


----------



## Blackglass (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh and FYI, I'll be the the young guy with the black, backwards-facing Triforce cap.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 1, 2012)

> Oh and FYI, I'll be the the young guy with the black, backwards-facing Triforce cap.


Be sure to keep your back turned so I can recognize you.[]


----------



## Blackglass (Apr 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well hey, whatever works for you 

 But seriously, I'm probably going to be the only collector their that's under 18, I'll _probably_ stand out a little.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Blackglass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's usually how it is for me at NJ shows... But at South River, there were actually a lot of young people there, many even younger than me!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 1, 2012)

Some from the show, what a great time it was. So I didn't get that big ticket item, I never can afford one but....
  I got a couple of deco style sodas.
  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-506956/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#506956
  And these,
  Preston of New Hampshire in a more unusual shape.  
  Bordens Malted Milk with lid (Â½ pint)
  J&IEM ink, very clean
  Royal Ruby, 7Oz size. I've seen the quarts wanting to be shot, smaller not so much.
  I can speculate no problem. I know the Bordens is not listed in RB10  (one Gal listed), the Prestons is more unusual then the squares and some  others, the Royal Ruby (haha, still looks like brown to me) is not as  common in 7oz and the inks are quite common (I just always wanted one)  but I would like your thoughts.
  I'm not asking for price quotes, I know that can be taboo. I'd just like to know if you agree or disagree.
 I'll get the Ruby when my camera decides to work again. 4 is the max now.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 1, 2012)

I really enjoyed the show. Great assortment of nice bottles at a wide price range. I picked up a couple of nice ones that I will post tomorrow. Im tired from the drive and it's been a long day so a cold beer and Im ready for bed. Im all ready looking forward to the saratoga show.


----------



## Blackglass (Apr 1, 2012)

Had a good time, met a whole bunch of people. Can't wait 'till the Keene show!

 The finds...

 Dee Bottling Works Codd, 2 Churchill's specific for Consumption (Thanx for the large one Kevin!), Chandler's Campholine (Scarce?), Pontiled Barry's Tricopherous, Amber McCarthy's Blob Beer, Freeblown Ale or Stout, Sample Ayer's Cherry Pectoral, A Beat Up J Gahm, Rheumatic Bullet, Pontiled Paris Perfume, Vile with a strange partial label, and a Dows Ginger Ale.







 Here's a close up of the Black glass Ale. I really like this bottle! It's color is actually a nice olive color, I don't know why it showed up green in the picture...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 1, 2012)

> Had a good time, met a whole bunch of people. Can't wait 'till the Keene show!
> 
> The finds...
> 
> Dee Bottling Works Codd, 2 Churchill's specific for Consumption (Thanx for the large one Kevin!), Chandler's Campholine (Scarce?), Pontiled Barry's Tricopherous, Amber McCarthy's Blob Beer, Freeblown Ale or Stout, Sample Ayer's Cherry Pectoral, A Beat Up J Gahm, Rheumatic Bullet, Pontiled Paris Perfume, Vile with a strange partial label, and a Dows Ginger Ale.


Nice stuff and I was glad to meet you. 
 I saw a Philly cod that I was tempted with but I chose a few little's instead of the whole wallet for one. The 640 Mil ticket hasn't been cashed in yet.[]


> I really enjoyed the show. Great assortment of nice bottles at a wide  price range. I picked up a couple of nice ones that I will post  tomorrow. Im tired from the drive and it's been a long day so a cold  beer and Im ready for bed. Im all ready looking forward to the saratoga  show.


Sorry I missed you (or did I?). Tough to pick the goers, the sellers on the other hand wear name tags.
 Oh, unless you wear a hat backwards, right Mike.[][]


----------



## epackage (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice finds and I love the view from your deck...[]


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 2, 2012)

I came home with only two but there are more shows to come. I really have to sell off a few bottles to make more room for some new ones. This chemist bottle caught my eye. At first look I thought it was blackglass and wasn't really sure what it was. After picking it up and seeing and feeling the crude glass I had to have it. The last bottle I picked up was a Fitch bottle. I love the strange looking top and of course the great whittle. Thanks New England Bottle Club you put on a great show.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 2, 2012)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 2, 2012)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 2, 2012)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 2, 2012)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 2, 2012)

Fitch


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 2, 2012)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 2, 2012)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 2, 2012)

.


----------



## GlassKeeper (Apr 2, 2012)

I had a really great time at the show. I didn't bring enough cash for what I wanted so I got a chance to relax look at all the different bottles and meet some people. The price rang was good and my brother picked up some really nice bottles. The GPS tried to send us up a dirt road so maybe I should look into updating the maps on that. The show was worth the drive and I'm looking forward to next year. We have some more shows comming up, can't wait!


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 3, 2012)

Love that super crude Lockport and the Fitch too!  Very nice finds.  Thanks for the awesome pics.

 PD


----------

